# 1970's Houseboats



## Matt Derrick

This is an exerpt from this blog post:
http://www.messynessychic.com/2015/02/23/13-things-i-found-on-the-internet-today-vol-cxv/

i wanted to share it with folks here since this is one of the most magical things ive ever seen. it's like a gypsy mansion. i'm going to incorporate this style into whatever house/van/bus i get...

*1970s Houseboats*





















Architecture blog Paradise Backyard scanned a selection of images from Ben Dennis and Betsy Case’s 1977 book _Houseboat: Reflections of North America’s Floating Homes…History, Architecture, and Lifestyles_.

See more photos from the book found on Paradise Backyard.


----------



## Matt Derrick

more pictures from the link in the above post:


----------



## Tude

That is cool! - like the term "gypsy mansion". I grew up in the early 60's in a trailer (smaller than what people tow) with 3 other siblings - on a plot of land on the Erie Canal. And being little kids - we played by the water all the time --- Saw lots of homemade houseboats (many quite small) go down the canal (some looked like you'd expect Huck Finn to be on) -- some with wood shingles, different windows. Any time we heard an engine coming we ran down the hill to the water to see what oddity was coming. Pretty fun.


----------



## drewski

My dear fucking god. I have no reason to live now that I've seen this. 2015 sucks.


----------



## Sip

I never realized something so small could be so oppulent. Oh but we do make ugly buildings now-a-days.


----------



## Kal

That is awesome!!! I wouldn't mind trying to build one and go up and down the Mississippi River and be a river rat. I did spend a lot of time by the Mississippi River but didn't have no boat just a bike and a tent.


----------



## arianaholland1

I love the boat pictures! So beautiful


----------



## arianaholland1

Also, have you heard about the Tiny House movement? I bet you'd be interested in some of their economical designs as well


----------



## isai

This is amazing. I want.


----------



## Durp

that is so wicked. The 70's must have been magic.


----------

